# leslie haswell



## barrys (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi looking for any info on leslie, sailed with him ( engineers) in 1971 on the gulf scot, great bloke, ex ncb fitter, from south shields, all the best barry.


----------



## bill newton (Jan 7, 2011)

barrys said:


> Hi looking for any info on leslie, sailed with him ( engineers) in 1971 on the gulf scot, great bloke, ex ncb fitter, from south shields, all the best barry.


g'day barrys -- i served my time at westoe colliery south shields- les lived in shields but served his time at wearmouth colliery near sunderland - we started at the same time - and we all went to hebburn tech for the first years schooling - les was one of the "four hard lads" - they used to swan around in black teeshirts - tight pants and black overcoats - the other hardlads were bob spence - ed (albert) wright - lionel (sol) edwards
les had a younger brother norman -- hope this helps


----------

